# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Bang Your Head on the Wall Induced Lucid Dream (BYHOTW-ILD)

## Venryx

Hello folks!

I know that there are only two kinds of techniques on here... DILD and WILD. _Everything else is just a variation of these two._

Take, for example, this spin-off of regular DILD:

1) Before bed, spend an hour and a half banging your head against the wall. This will get the parts of your brain involved in lucid dreaming more activated, and increase your chances later on... _just like doing reality checks_.

2) Go to bed.

3) You will find yourself in a dream, (due to your increased awareness from the incessant head banging), and viola, you are ready to explore your dream world.

I call this technique "Bang Your Head on the Wall Induced Lucid Dream", or BYHOTW-ILD for short.

I admit that this is _nothing special_. It results in one's realizing that he's dreaming, _just like with regular DILD_.

_So it must just be a variant, then._

----------


## Buhl

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand brain damage.  ::banana::

----------


## MrOMGWTF

So true.

----------


## enak101

I tried this and it actually worked. I had 5 vivid lucid dreams each lasting 40 minutes roughly. I reccomend it to everyone.

----------


## Bobblehat

This is basically MILD.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> This is basically MILD.



What does banging your head on the wall has to do with repeating a mantra?

----------


## gab

> What does banging your head on the wall has to do with repeating a mantra?



Nothing. Locked.

----------

